
Akamai provides infrastructure for blockchain consensus nodes on their network - ranrub
https://www.finextra.com/newsarticle/32130/mufg-to-roll-out-blockchain-payment-network-next-year
======
matthewaveryusa
From the official press release:

Tokyo, May 21, 2018 --- MUFG and Akamai Technologies, Inc. (“Akamai”) are
pleased to announce the development of a new blockchain service, to realize
the world’s most scalable and fastest payment processing platform with a
capacity to process a million transactions per second and the ability to
finalize transactions in less than 2 seconds. By combining MUFG’s payments
business expertise with advanced blockchain technology implemented on Akamai’s
global cloud delivery platform, they aim to offer a new global payment
network1 service from fiscal year 2019 compatible with IoT and other new
technologies.

[https://www.mufg.jp/english/vcms_lf/news/pressrelease-201805...](https://www.mufg.jp/english/vcms_lf/news/pressrelease-20180521-002-e.pdf)

The new service enables higher transaction speed and processing capacity by
adopting the following system structure:

(1) Achieving high-speed communication between nodes by positioning all nodes
responsible for consensus decision-making on the Akamai Intelligent Platform.

(2) Developing a unique design permitting high-speed and high-capacity
creation and verification of new blocks within nodes.

